# both engine fans not turning on.



## deaaa (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, I have a 97 sentra with a 1.6, 5 speed. The motor cooling fans dont turn on, even if I let it run for 1/2 hr. The temp. goes to 1/2 on the gauge. The only time I can get the fans to come on is if I turn on the A/C. Any help would be great.


----------



## knwldge54 (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you already checked the fuses in the engine bay?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

deaaa said:


> Hi, I have a 97 sentra with a 1.6, 5 speed. The motor cooling fans dont turn on, even if I let it run for 1/2 hr. The temp. goes to 1/2 on the gauge. The only time I can get the fans to come on is if I turn on the A/C. Any help would be great.


If your motor doesn't hit about 180, then they won't turn on. They basically turn on when the motor gets hot, which it sounds like your's isn't. Running the car at idel isn't the best test. Drive it around and see if it gets hotter.


----------



## deaaa (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help, will drive around and check to see if fans come on. I did remove and clean contacts on the relays and check plugs that i could get to.


----------



## lionshooter (Jan 1, 2009)

Disconnect the fan wire plug. Run a jumper wire directly from the battery to the fan. make sure polarity is correct. If the fan comes on, it is OK. If not, a replacement motor is $40. Takes about an hour to swap out. The fan on the driver side only works when the AC is on. The right one is engine cooling.


----------



## deaaa (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply, both fans work with the AC turned on. I think the fans ran when I was driving today. But by the time I pulled over to check they where not moving, and temp. here today is 20 degrees. At least the car is not overheating.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

deaaa said:


> thanks for the reply, both fans work with the AC turned on. I think the fans ran when I was driving today. But by the time I pulled over to check they where not moving, and temp. here today is 20 degrees. At least the car is not overheating.


Just keep an eye on the gauge. You would be overheating for sure even if it was 5 degrees out if the fans weren't working.


----------



## lionshooter (Jan 1, 2009)

*Cooling fans*



deaaa said:


> thanks for the reply, both fans work with the AC turned on. I think the fans ran when I was driving today. But by the time I pulled over to check they where not moving, and temp. here today is 20 degrees. At least the car is not overheating.


The fans are auxiliary, meaning they come on when the engine gets too hot. they are thermostatically controlled. At 20* they will not run unless you are in some extreme situation like sitting in line at the bank drive thru with the engine idling.

If you have determined that they both run, then you don't have a problem.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The fans are wired differently for Auto vs Manual cars. see FSM EC 548 in the 97 FSM
Autos have two circuits, one for each fan, manuals have one circuit for both fans!!
Also the Auto has a two speed fans, manuals have one speed Fans.
Also despite the confusion with the naming, the rad and Condenser are both under both fans.


----------



## lionshooter (Jan 1, 2009)

You are correct about the manual having one speed fans. You are wrong about the manual having one circuit for both fans. If we are talking about a '96 model, the fans are on individual circuits. If you got that info from the FSM, it is not correct.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

lionshooter said:


> You are correct about the manual having one speed fans. You are wrong about the manual having one circuit for both fans. If we are talking about a '96 model, the fans are on individual circuits. If you got that info from the FSM, it is not correct.


deaaa reports above his fans run together
Well the FSM says so, and my 97 GA and SR both fans are on with the A/C


----------



## BackFireHi (Aug 20, 2008)

my car is the same...
the only time it turns on is when i turn on my a/c or just the fan...
thats because the fans for our cars only turn on when the engine is overheated or if your using the a/c...
don't worry there's nothing wrong with it...


----------

